# BFP then BFN ????



## janine-blessme (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi I tested yesterday clearblue digital BFP 1-2 weeks OTD 1st took another two today all BFN thought my trigger shot should of been out by now Day 11 yesterday can u get positive one day negative next and be pregnant or will it be my trigger shot I did take a test four days ago to test for trigger and was negative but just a cheap tesco one so confused and upset having to tell DH it's funny I felt pregnant now I don't had early BFP with dd know it's unlikely to be a BFP as now cramping


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Just want to make sure I've got it right - you got a BFP on a clearblue digital, but what tests have you been using since?  If you've been using different tests since then the BFNs could just be that those tests use a higher HCG threshold before they show a positive.

I would have thought it would be unlikely to be due to your trigger injection as that should have come up on the tesco test you did on day 7 - it doesn't matter how cheap it is!

It is possible that you've had a chemical pregnancy, one that caused enough HCG to be picked up to give a positive but then didn't successfully implant.

I would use another Clearblue Digital tomorrow with first morning urine for a clear answer.  Fingers crossed for you


----------



## janine-blessme (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for reply I used clearblue digital both times first thing in mOrning so not looking good


----------

